# Canada Reciprocity for AEMT from US



## kev54 (Jan 31, 2017)

I will be most likely going to Nursing school in Canada for an After Degree program. I already have a Bachelors in Public Health and I am also an EMT-B in the US. 

 Would the AEMT from the US transfer up to Canada as a Primary Care Paramedic in say Alberta or Saskatchewan under reciprocity? Or would I get stuck at EMR? 

Has anyone successfully taken AEMT from the US to Canada and gotten there Primary Care Paramedic registration? 

If your wondering why I would want the primary care paramedic while going for nursing it's because I always wanted to be dual licensed so I can work doing a bit of both. It's also helpful for some of the research that I do. 

Thank you.


----------



## Medic Tim (Feb 9, 2017)

I transferred from the USA to Canada as an AEMT to PCP then AAE ems degree / EMT-P to ACP. 
Each province handles international reciprocity differently so you would need to contact the province you want to license in. I licensed in New Brunswick where I live. Ive heard of others doing it in Nova Scotia as it was cheaper and the process was more streamlined. Once you are licensed in Canada you can transfer your license to any other province.

www.collegeofparamedics.org is the alberta college of paramedics. There should be info there on international reciprocity. 

This is a link from the NB website. It does a pretty good job explaining the process and what is required. While each province does ot a bit differently it should be similar to this. http://panb.ca/en/registration/registration-from-international-jurisdiction

www.paramedic.ca check out the NOCP profiles. Many provinces use these (or something similar) when comparing training and education.

If you have any more questions feel free to post or message me.


----------



## cprted (Feb 10, 2017)

As Medic Tim said, each province does their own thing for international transfers. Best to contact the regulatory body in the province you're thinking about working in to find out what the process is.


----------



## kev54 (Feb 17, 2017)

Sask to be honest looks a lot easier than Nova Scotia and Alberta. Though I have read through the NOCP. Thank you. Feeling stuff out. I can challenge it as a RN in Ontario but they do have a extensive outline for that if you are ICU or ER trained and work in that setting as a RN. Still feeling it out and depends on what shakes out on acceptances and such. Thank you for the info.


----------

